# Seaboom/Abstandshalter zum Naturköderangeln



## Kunze (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Habe mal zufällig eine Bastelanleitung für Abstandshalter/Havfiskebommer   zum Naturköderangeln gefunden.

So machen es die Nordmänner.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbaun. #h


----------



## Tierfreund (13. Februar 2003)

Hi Kunze,

hätte ich mir sehr gern mal angeschaut, zumal ich damit sehr gute Erfahrungen sammelte. Leider aber wirft mich Dein Link immer wieder aus dem explorer. .... Schade.... :c


----------



## havkat (13. Februar 2003)

Schönes Ding Partner! #6

Ma kuckn ob ich irgendwo büschn Nirodraht &quot;finde&quot;.


----------



## Robert (13. Februar 2003)

Sieht ja wirklich gut aus das Teil, Nirodraht hab ich auch noch  :q 

Ich hab immer nur das Problem das steiffe Zeugs so eng um die Kurve zu biegen - gibts da eigentlich einen Trick  ;+ 

Robert


----------



## holk (13. Februar 2003)

Bernd  :m ...ich bin wieder einmal begeistert wo du dich überall &quot;rumtreibst&quot;...

Gruß holk


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Februar 2003)

Feine Seite Bernd!
Bis Norge ist ja noch ein bischen hin, aber man kann ja  schon mal anfangen :m


----------



## Kunze (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo Robert! 






Der besagte Nagel.   

Ich nehme immer ne Rundzange zu Hilfe, klappt bestens. #h


----------



## Robert (17. Februar 2003)

@Lengalenga und Kunze,

Danke - werd ich mal so probieren.
Manchmal kommt man einfach nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen.
Aber Bernd - gleich mit Bild  ;+ 
Sogar bei uns in Bayern kennt man mittlerweile Nägel  :q  :q 

Robert


----------



## Kunze (13. März 2003)

Hallo!

Habe mir vergangene Woche WIG Schweißdraht in 2mm besorgt und heute mal meinen ersten Versuch gestartet.

Erstmal meine Ausführung, später versuche ich mal die der Nordmänner.  

Sicher nicht perfekt, aber ich arbeite dran. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. März 2003)

Sieht doch gut aus Bernd.#6
Bis Mai werde ich wohl auch noch so einige Stunden mit basteln zubringen.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2003)

Super Bernd :z 
wenn du einen Bodentaster herstellen willst, dann fülle ein Überaschungsei, welches du vorher in Sand eingäbst, mit Blei, bohr es durch und nimm deinen draht und lass unten 20 cm raussehen. Ca. 150-180 gramm schwer und du kannst super in der Abdrift fischen :l


----------



## Kunze (14. März 2003)

Hallo!

@ Ossipeter:  Danke für den Tipp.  :m  #h


----------



## sandro (15. März 2003)

schöne seite und sehr guter tip bernd! aber verrate mir mal eines bitte - warum habe ich dir die abstandshalter mitgebracht, wenn du sie so klasse selber bauen tust    :m    :m ? kleiner scherz am rande!

sieht aber echt gut aus, was du da gebaut hast. ich war heute in &quot;tausenden&quot; von baumärkten unterwegs wegen 1,0 und 1,6 mm VA stahldraht - nix zu bekommen! hat einer von euch eine idee? brauche die teile zum pilkergießen (und nun auch zum abstandshalter bauen  :q )


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. März 2003)

Moin Sandro,

probier es mal hier.  :m


----------



## Kunze (15. März 2003)

Hallo Sandro!

Schau mal hier nach.

Immer zwei oder dreigleisig fahren.    #h 

@ Wedaufischer: Guter Tipp.  :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. März 2003)

Sach ich doch, #6 

ist meist Papas little helper.


----------



## sandro (16. März 2003)

dank euch für die tips! nun steht dem pilkergießen ja nix mehr im wege  :m !


----------



## Stine (27. April 2003)

*Draht für Pilkerbau*

Hallo Sandro aus dem Südharz,

vergiß Baumärkte, halte Dich lieber an den Schweißfachhandel (d.h. Firmen bzw. Geschäfte, die Schweißgeräte und Zubehör wie Gase und Schweißzusatzstoffe verkaufen) und frag nach nicht rostenden Draht zum WIG-Schweißen. Dieses sind Stäbe in verschiedenen Durchmessern von ca. 1 m Länge (VA, Bronze bzw. andere Edelstähle). Z.T. geben diese Geschäfte diese Stäbe einzeln ab.Oder versuch es in Schlossereien, die VA verarbeiten.Beim Schutzgasschweißen bleiben immer Reste auf der Rolle übrig. Manchmal sind die Leute auch so nett und lassen einem so ein paar Meter Draht von der Rolle.

Viel Glück!

Stine aus dem Norden


----------

